# Floatinganzug Größe



## t1aigner (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo, ich bin neu in diesem Forum. Ich möchte mir einen einteiligen Floatinganzug kaufen, bin 190cm groß und 90 Kg schwer. Normal bräuchte ich XL, fällt aber bei den meisten Herstellern recht weit aus. Kennt ihr einen Hersteller, der etwas enger Anzüge baut? Habe in der Suche nichts dazu gefunden. Stundenlang in einem zu weiten Anzug zu fischen macht nicht unbedingt Spass. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. 
Danke
Thomas#c


----------



## Trickyfisher (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Hallo, ich möchte mich dieser Frage gleich anschließen, da ich vor den selben Problem stehe.
Ich bin 170cm groß und wiege 78Kg, bei normaler Kleidung (Jacken, Hemden, T shirts) trage ich meistens "Large".
Was brauche ich da für einen Flaoting Anzug?
Und was ist da besser, ein 1 teiliger oder ein 2 Teiliger?
Da ich diesen Anzug nicht so oft brauchen werde, möchte ich nicht allzuviel dafür ausgeben, aber natürlich trotzdem geschützt sein, was könntet ihr mir da für ein Modell empfehlen, Preisklasse ev. so +- 100 euro?
Danke schon mal
Johannes


----------



## snofla (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Hi , für die Sicherheit immer ne Einteiler, für 100 Okken kenn ich keinen

Ich selber nutze den Kälteschutzanzug von Ki elements Ki-Suit 150, ist zwar teurer aber super zu tragen, entspanntes Angeln möglich und schön warm, Rettungsweste eingearbeitet also super Bewegungsfreiheit, du brauchst da auch nicht viel drunter anziehen sind wirklich TOP Teile.

Vom Preis nicht erschrecken lassen, denn es ist dein Leben


----------



## libertas (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Ich steh auch vor dem Problem... hab auch was gefunden: Bison heißt die Marke.. bei EBay....nicht zuuuu teuer, aber scheinbar ausreichend.. hat jemand Erfahrung damit??


----------



## Carptigers (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Kauft euch nicht immer so einen billigen Ramsch, nur um Geld zu sparen!
Hier geht es im Notfall um euer Leben, also zieht euch vernünftige Kleidung an, oder bleibt zu Hause!

Vernünftigen Anzug (Einteiler, ist klar!) von Mullion, Ursuit, Fladen oder Ki-Elements und ihr seit auf der sicheren Seite!
Der Vorteil des Ki-Elements wurde schon genannt. 

Ich selber habe den Mullion 1MG9, der fällt aber eher wie Michelinmännchen aus.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Die Frage ist hier für wo ihr den Anzug braucht.
 Nordsee/Ostsee oder Norwegen??

 Für Norwegen mindestens den Ki-Elements mit integrierter Weste. Noch besser: Einen Trockenanzug.
 Überleben in nordischen Gewässern beim reinfallen nur wenige Minuten bei einem Floater, da Wasser eindringt.
 Bei einem Trocki ca. eine Stunde.

 Für Nordsee/Ostsee vom Kutter aus reichlich Auswahl zwischen 180 und 350€. Der Fladen ist als Anzug da echt topp, kostet 180€. Den nehme ich für die Ostsee auch.
 Für Norwegen nehme ich den Ki-Elements und den Ursuit, je nach Jahreszeit.

 Lasst euch im Zweifel doch einfach mehrere Anzüge schicken. Einer wird passen, den Rest Retour.

 Grüße :m


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Kauft euch nicht immer so einen billigen Ramsch, nur um Geld zu sparen!
> Hier geht es im Notfall um euer Leben, also zieht euch vernünftige Kleidung an, oder bleibt zu Hause!
> 
> Vernünftigen Anzug (Einteiler, ist klar!) von Mullion, Ursuit, Fladen oder Ki-Elements und ihr seit auf der sicheren Seite!
> ...



Der ist aber auch sehr gut. Den hatte ich vor dem Ki-Elements. Den gibt es gefüttert und ungefüttert.
Aussehen ist da zweitrangig. Er muss gut sitzen und trocken halten. Anbei mal Fotos vom Mullion ( links ) und Ki-Elements.


----------



## snofla (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Möchte einer von Euch Beratung in Sachen Ki elements haben, auf Deutsch kein Prob........eben anmailen und ich geb euch die Nummer.....


----------



## Trickyfisher (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Hi Kollegen
Was haltet ihr vom "Imax CoastFloat flotation suit"?
Bei mir zuhause ist es etwas schwierig, an diese Anzüge ranzukommen, jetzt hat aber ein FP Angelladen in der Nähe die im Sonderangebot um 129 Euro (kosten normalerweise um die 200 Euro rum), hätte den großen Vorteil, dass ich den vor Ort anprobieren kann.
Den Anzug gibt es Einteilig oder Zweiteilig, ich würde den Einteiler nehmen.
Also, was sagt ihr, billig Schrott oder soweit OK? Eine Schwimmweste würde ich auch noch darüber tragen, ist dort vorgeschrieben
Ich werde den Anzug (wahrscheinlich) einmalig für 6 Tage benötigen und möchte da keine Unsummen ausgeben, absaufen möchte ich aber natürlich auch nicht.
Grüße
Johannes


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Ein guter Anzug ist ja gut und schön, aber je nachdem wo und wie man unterwegs ist(alleine), sollte man auch immer bedenken, ist man ins Wasser gefallen und niemand kann helfen, ist man quasi auch wenn man noch Kontakt zum Boot hat verloren, denn mit den Anzügen und dicken Stiefeln/Schuhen ist meist kein zurück kommen ins Boot mehr möglich.
Sprich wenn man alleine ist, ist es fast egal was man an hat.
Sind Mitfahrer im Boot ist es auch egal ob ein-oder zweiteilig, denn bis die ein schnell wieder rein geholt haben, reichen beide Anzüge.
Vorteil von Zweiteilern, wenns warm wird jacke aus fertig, beim Einteiler hat man dann bei geöffneten Reißverschluss immer das Oberteil am Arsch baumeln, würde mich persönlich riesig stören, deswegen habe ich einen Zweiteiler plus Schwimmweste.


----------



## racoon (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Vorteil von Zweiteilern, wenns warm wird jacke aus fertig,




Und genau das ist die größte Gefahr bei Zweiteilern ! Bei einem Sturz ins Wasser hast Du den Auftrieb ausschließlich in der Bux, beim Überwasserhalten läuft sie dann mit Wasser voll und Schluß ist mit lustig. Da ist man schneller abgesoffen, als die Kollegen auf dem Boot Dich an Bord ziehen können.

Niemals nur die Hose von einem Floater anziehen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Moin 

Bevor ich mir meinen Floater zulegte besuchte ich einige 

Angelgeschäfte und probierte sie an und war überrascht

habe größe XL bei Bekleidung aber bei jedem Hersteller

viel XL unterschiedlich aus.

Am besten paßte mir der Abu in XL.:vik:als einteiler

Trage ihn wenns kalt ist oder regnet zum Brandeln,

aber auch auf dem Kutter oder Kleinboot.

Auf dem Wasser aber mit automatik schwimmkragen.

Ergo immer selbst anprobieren .#6



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*



racoon schrieb:


> Und genau das ist die größte Gefahr bei Zweiteilern ! Bei einem Sturz ins Wasser hast Du den Auftrieb ausschließlich in der Bux, beim Überwasserhalten läuft sie dann mit Wasser voll und Schluß ist mit lustig. Da ist man schneller abgesoffen, als die Kollegen auf dem Boot Dich an Bord ziehen können.
> 
> Niemals nur die Hose von einem Floater anziehen.


 

Ja genauso wie man mit jeder wathose absäuft ich weiß, hält sich ja genauso das Gerücht wie anscheinend mit dem Floater. Was soll einen denn runter ziehen, die hose treibt auf wasser kommt rein, ist immer noch der Stoff/Material was auftreibt, bleiben wir bei Plus Minus 0 stehen|wavey:
Ein Einteiler der bis zur Hüfte runtergerollt ist da passiert das nicht?|bigeyes
Man entkleidet sich ja nun nicht gerade in den Situationen wo man über Board gehen kann, sprich bei Seegang und Wind und Wellen oder?!
Also ich lege die Jacke ab wenn ententeich ist und die Sonne knallt...


----------



## racoon (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ein Einteiler der bis zur Hüfte runtergerollt ist da passiert das nicht?|bigeyes



Hat nie jemand behauptet - zumindest ich nicht.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ja  genauso wie man mit jeder wathose absäuft ich weiß, hält sich ja  genauso das Gerücht wie anscheinend mit dem Floater.



Wenn Du es für ein Gerücht hältst, kannst Du ja gerne  mal Nachdenken, was passiert, wenn Du an den Beinen Auftrieb hast und am  Oberkörper nicht. Dann bist Du fast nicht mehr in der Lage, zu  schwimmen, zumindest nicht so lange, bis das Boot neben Dir anhalten  kann und Dich die Kumpels an Bord bringen.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Man entkleidet sich ja nun nicht gerade in den Situationen wo man über Board gehen kann, sprich bei Seegang und Wind und Wellen oder?!
> Also ich lege die Jacke ab wenn ententeich ist und die Sonne knallt...



Es sind schon etliche Leute über Bord gegangen - unfreiwillig und im Hochsommer bei Ententeich. Gibt es genügend Situationen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*



racoon schrieb:


> *Hat nie jemand behauptet - zumindest ich nicht.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Hast aber gleichzeitig beim Zweiteiler, das als die größte gefahr genannt!Obwohl das gleiche beim Einteiler auch passiert|kopfkrat
Ich bin mit Wathose paddelnd schon einige Male unterwegs gewesen, ich lebe noch.|rolleyes
Die Beine treiben auf, aber auch nur etwas, denn meist läuft die Buxxe ja voll...
Als nicht völliger Bewegungsidiot ist es dann möglich sich in Rückenlage zu bringen und ganz einfach zu paddeln, da bringt der Auftrieb sogar hilfe und hält die Beine hoch, die sonst nach unten hängen würden ohne Bewegung.

Sage ja nicht umsonst, das Gerücht hält sich wacker...


----------



## snofla (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Oh man(n) ich krieg Augenkrebs wenn ich sowas wie von 50er-Jäger lese.....


----------



## racoon (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Wathose paddelnd schon einige Male unterwegs gewesen, ich lebe noch.|rolleyes
> Die Beine treiben auf, aber auch nur *etwas*....



Na siehste - genau das ist bei einem Floater (to float = schwimmen / auftreiben) nicht so. Der Sinn eines Floaters ist der, dass man aufgetrieben wird, sie sind so konzipiert, dass sie den Inhalt an der Wasseroberfläche halten bzw. ihn zur Oberfläche bringen. Bei qualitativ höherwertigen Anzügen ist der Auftrieb so abgestimmt, dass er den Verunglückten *automatisch *in Rückenlage dreht und auch in Rückenlage hält. Wenn Du jetzt nur an den Beinen Auftrieb hast, dann drückt es den Oberkörper und den Kopf nach unten. Eine natürliche Reaktion ist dann, sich auf den Bauch zu drehen. Dafür benötigt man jede Menge Kraft und die ist in kaltem Wasser äußerst kostbar, da zählt nicht nur jede Minute, sondern jede Sekunde.

Und wenn es gelingt, sich auf den Bauch zu drehen und die Beine nach unten zu drücken (dann taugt der Anzug aber nichts) , dann läuft die Bux voll. Da passen etliche Liter rein. Dieses zusätzliche Gewicht sorgt dann für ordentlich Abtrieb Richtung unten.

Du suchst ja gerade ein Urlaubsziel in Norge in einem anderen Threat - kannst ja mit Deinem Floater im heimischen Gewässer bei warmem Wasser testen, wie so ein Floater funktioniert.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*



racoon schrieb:


> Na siehste - genau das ist bei einem Floater (to float = schwimmen / auftreiben) nicht so. Der Sinn eines Floaters ist der, dass man aufgetrieben wird, sie sind so konzipiert, dass sie den Inhalt an der Wasseroberfläche halten bzw. ihn zur Oberfläche bringen. Bei qualitativ höherwertigen Anzügen ist der Auftrieb so abgestimmt, dass er den Verunglückten *automatisch *in Rückenlage dreht und auch in Rückenlage hält. Wenn Du jetzt nur an den Beinen Auftrieb hast, dann drückt es den Oberkörper und den Kopf nach unten. Eine natürliche Reaktion ist dann, sich auf den Bauch zu drehen. Dafür benötigt man jede Menge Kraft und die ist in kaltem Wasser äußerst kostbar, da zählt nicht nur jede Minute, sondern jede Sekunde.
> 
> Und wenn es gelingt, sich auf den Bauch zu drehen und die Beine nach unten zu drücken (dann taugt der Anzug aber nichts) , dann läuft die Bux voll. Da passen etliche Liter rein. Dieses zusätzliche Gewicht sorgt dann für ordentlich Abtrieb Richtung unten.
> 
> Du suchst ja gerade ein Urlaubsziel in Norge in einem anderen Threat - kannst ja mit Deinem Floater im heimischen Gewässer bei warmem Wasser testen, wie so ein Floater funktioniert.


 

Warum sollte ich mich mit Wathose oder eben halben floater versuchen auf den Bauch zu drehen, ist doch völliger Quatsch...
Auf den Rücken, die Beine hängen hoch und der Oberkörper wird durch etwas paddeln mit den Armen oben gehalten.

Und nochmal wenn die Buxxe volläuft, egal ob wat oder floaterbuxxe, das Material ist auftreiben, also werde ich doch immer noch ,,getragen"!Wie bitteschön soll mich das Wasser was außerhalb der Hose ist, wenn es mit einmal in der Hose ist runterziehen?
Wenn ich ein 10l Eimer mit Seewasser ins Meer werfe dann geht der doch auch nicht unter wie ein Stein, nach deiner erklärung müsste er dies aber tun.


----------



## racoon (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Ich geb es auf. 

Am besten versuchst Du es einfach mal auf Deinen Binnengewässern an einem warmen sonnigen Tag bei angenehmer Wassertemperatur. Und wenn Du diesen Badespaß hinter Dir hast, versuchst Du es nochmal ein halbes Jahr später. Am besten aber, wenn DLRG oder sonstwer in der Nähe ist und den Selbstversuch überwacht. Dann wirst Du verstehen, dass man mit ein wenig paddeln mit den Armen nix erreicht. Dann wirst Du über die Funktion eines Floaters anders denken.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*



racoon schrieb:


> Ich geb es auf.
> 
> Am besten versuchst Du es einfach mal auf Deinen Binnengewässern an einem warmen sonnigen Tag bei angenehmer Wassertemperatur. Und wenn Du diesen Badespaß hinter Dir hast, versuchst Du es nochmal ein halbes Jahr später. Am besten aber, wenn DLRG oder sonstwer in der Nähe ist und den Selbstversuch überwacht. Dann wirst Du verstehen, dass man mit ein wenig paddeln mit den Armen nix erreicht. Dann wirst Du über die Funktion eines Floaters anders denken.


 

Das ein Floater vernünftig angezogen einen trägt habe ich nie angezweifelt, ich habe nur gesagt das der Vorteil beim Zweiteiler darin besteht, dass man die Jacke ausziehen kann, im Gegensatz zum Einteiler.
Deine Antwort das ist ein riesen Nachteil vom Zweiteiler, da dann die Hose voll läuft und man absäuft!Dies ist bei einem Runtergerollten einteiler genauso der Fall!

So und nun kommst du, was ist denn nun der super Vorteil noch eines Einteilers gegenüber eines Zweiteilers, wenn ich beide ordnungsgemäß angezogen nutze?

Bisher willst du mir nur weiß machen das ich mit einer Floatinghose vom Zweiteiler absaufe, was ich bezweifle, da selbst die noch einen geringen Auftrieb bietet, Plus die auch genannten Schwimmwesten.

Und nochmal, mit Wathose habe ich es bereits hinter mir, schwimmen rückwerts in Rückenlage möglich, da auchdort die Restluft die sich in den beinen befindet Auftrieb gibt, denn die läuft beim Waten meist voll so dass eben nur noch Restluft enthalten ist und nicht die gesamte Hose Luft enthällt.

Und Gegenfrage, selbst schon die Wathose und Floater getestet?


----------



## racoon (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Was willste denn hier immer mit ner Wathose ? |kopfkrat
Den Auftrieb eine Wathose kannst Du nicht mit einem Floater vergleichen !!



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Deine Antwort das ist ein riesen Nachteil vom Zweiteiler, da dann die  Hose voll läuft und man absäuft!Dies ist bei einem Runtergerollten  einteiler genauso der Fall!


Hat irgendjemand etwas von einem runtergerollten Overall geschrieben (außer Du) ?

Ich  habe geschrieben, dass es eine Gefahr ist, nur mit der Hose vom Floater  aufm Kahn rumzuhüpfen. Ich habe nie über Vorteil / Nachteil von Anzug /  Overall geschrieben.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> So und nun kommst du, was ist denn nun der super Vorteil noch eines  Einteilers gegenüber eines Zweiteilers, wenn ich beide ordnungsgemäß  angezogen nutze?



Dann hat der Overall keinerlei undichten Stellen, der Anzug ist naturgemäß etwas undicht.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und Gegenfrage, selbst schon die Wathose und Floater getestet?



Nö, Wathose hab ich nicht und brauch ich nicht.
Und ja - ich lag schon mit einem Floater in der Brühe, weil der Bootssteg beim Betreten nachgegeben hat.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*



racoon schrieb:


> Was willste denn hier immer mit ner Wathose ? |kopfkrat
> Den Auftrieb eine Wathose kannst Du nicht mit einem Floater vergleichen !!
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja du hast drauf geantwortet, weil du aber eben das für dich unpassende beim zietieren entfernt hast, hast du meine Aussage die im *Zusammenhang* mit einem runtergerollten Einteiler stand, aus selbigen gerissen|rolleyes


----------



## t1aigner (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Herrlich, wie sich so eine Anfrage verselbstständigt.#h Ich wollte ja eigentlich nur wissen, welche Anzüge eher schmal gebaut sind. Übrigens fische ich vor Schleimünde und im Haringsvliet und Volkerag und Ende April  2 Wochen Vänernsee
Thomas


----------



## racoon (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Sorry für das OT, aber so Tipps kann ich einfach nicht so stehen lassen.

Ich hatte mal einen Penn-Overall ( Waveblaster???) , der ist recht klein ausgefallen. Von der Breite war er ok, aber halt recht klein.
Irgendwann bin ich da aber rausgewachsen, dann war die Breite nicht mehr ok. Aber bei Deinen Maßen wird er wohl zu kurz werden.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Moin Thomas,

du hast bei deiner Größenwahl hoffentlich im Blick, dass du im Einsatz wohl noch dicke Kleidung drunter trägst bzw. tragen können solltest.
Wichtige Regel sowohl für Floater als auch Wathose: Kniebeugen sollen immer möglich sein, ohne dass das Material zu sehr spannt.

Gruß


----------



## snofla (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ja du hast drauf geantwortet, weil du aber eben das für dich unpassende beim zietieren entfernt hast, hast du meine Aussage die im *Zusammenhang* mit einem runtergerollten Einteiler stand, aus selbigen gerissen|rolleyes




ne runtergerollter Einteiler ist genau so ergiebig wie ne zweiteiler bei Ententeich und du ziehst die Jacke aus.............beide bringen nix.
 Cool finde ich an Dir ...du erwähnst die Wathose/warum?
 du erwähnst den runter gelassenen Einteiler...hat keiner nach gefragt...|kopfkrat
.
.
.
 aber wie schon geschrieben von mir....... bei deinen Äusserungen krieg ich Augenkrebs


----------



## t1aigner (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> du hast bei deiner Größenwahl hoffentlich im Blick, dass du im Einsatz wohl noch dicke Kleidung drunter trägst bzw. tragen können solltest.
> Wichtige Regel sowohl für Floater als auch Wathose: Kniebeugen sollen immer möglich sein, ohne dass das Material zu sehr spannt.
> ...



Moin Dorsch_Freak, von Sport hat hier keiner geredet #c


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*



snofla schrieb:


> ne runtergerollter Einteiler ist genau so ergiebig wie ne zweiteiler bei Ententeich und du ziehst die Jacke aus.............beide bringen nix.
> Cool finde ich an Dir ...du erwähnst die Wathose/warum?
> du erwähnst den runter gelassenen Einteiler...hat keiner nach gefragt...|kopfkrat
> .
> ...


 

Falls du es mit deinem Augenkrebs nochmal schaffst zu lesen wirst du es auch verstehen, falls nicht lass es dir vorlesen. man nennt es auch Beispiel, wie hier als beispiel die WATHOSE...oder Vorteil eines Zweiteilers...


Ich habe übrigens den IMAX-Floatinganzug, feines Teil normal angezogen drunter und man friert nicht selbst bei 10 Std. Wind Welle und Regen aufm Bodden. Der fällt allerdings sehr klobig aus womit er bei dir ja rausfallen dürfte.


----------



## t1aigner (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

So,
ich habe mir jetzt den Ki-Elements 165 ausgesucht, und falls ihr jetzt nicht aufschreit: lass bloß die Finger davon, werde ich in den nächsten Tagen zuschlagen. Danke für eure Hilfe
Thomas


----------



## snofla (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

gute Wahl


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Der ist wirklich gut. Und topp verarbeitet. Und Hosenträger hat der auch #6


----------



## HeikoNRW (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Hab den zweiteiler von Abu Garcia in L, bin 1,82m und wiege circa 82 Kilo. Der Anzug passt perfekt.


----------



## Trickyfisher (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Floatinganzug Größe*

Hallo Kollegen
Hab mir gestern den Imax CoastFloat flotation suit geholt, und zwar einfach desswegen, da das der Einzige war, den ich in einen Angelladen anprobieren konnte (ist in Wien nicht so leicht, so einen Anzug zu finden).
Und das war gut so, da ich mir im Online Versand sicher einen L bestellt hätte, gepasst hat dann aber der M.
Ich muß sagen, macht einen guten Eindruck, passt, ich kann mich drin bewegen und sieht auch von der Verarbeitung her gut aus.
Und zum Preis von 129 Euro kann man auch nix sagen.
Ob er gut warm hält, werde ich in 3 Wochen wissen, ob ich darin schwimmen kann, hoffentlich nie....
Johannes


----------



## Krachmacher (2. Oktober 2016)

Hallo!

Das Thema ist zwar schon was älter, aber es passt zu meiner Frage.
Ich will mir den Kindern Suit 165 (wattiert) zulegen. Ich weiß nur nicht, welche Größe. Bestellen in mehren Größen will ich vermeiden. Wenn es nicht anders geht, dann muss es so sein...

Bin 173 und schlank. Wie das bei Frauen so ist, die frieren halt schnell, daher muss noch ordentlich was drunter passen (lange Unterwäsche, Fleete Hose/Pullover). Ich denke ja die m sollte reichen...

Danke schon mal.


----------

